# tonto



## MariaTriana

Hola a todos, me gustaría saber cómo se dice _tonto_ (con cariño): ¿_tonto_ o _tolo_? Obrigada


----------



## MOC

"tonto" en portugues no quiere decir lo mismo. Puedes utilizar "tolo", pero para que parezca mas cariñoso, quizás "tolinho"?


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> "tonto" en portugues no quiere decir lo mismo.


¿Cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## faranji

En Brasil siempre oigo 'tonto' con el sentido de 'mareado'. Y para el matiz cariñoso que busca MariaTriana, podría valer 'bobinho'. O incluso 'bobão'!


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia?


 
"tonto" em português (a não ser que tenha andado enganado toda a vida) é alguém que sente tonturas, não? Algo como "mareado" em castelhano ou "dizzy" em inglês.


----------



## Outsider

Também pode ser "parvo", "idiota".


----------



## MariaTriana

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, no sabía que _tonto_ significa _mareado. _Creo que _tolinho_ o _bobinho _es justo lo que busco. Gracias.


----------



## MOC

Nunca tinha ouvido essa utilização (em Portugal), mas mesmo assim "parvo" e "idiota" parecem-me ter uma conotação muito mais forte e agressiva do que "tolo" ou o espanhol "tonto", mas isto pode ser apenas a minha forma  de encarar as palavras.


----------



## faranji

MOC said:


> Nunca tinha ouvido essa utilização (em Portugal), mas mesmo assim "parvo" e "idiota" parecem-me ter uma conotação muito mais forte e agressiva do que "tolo" ou o espanhol "tonto", mas isto pode ser apenas a minha forma de encarar as palavras.


 
Estoy de acuerdo. En español es muy frecuente decir 'te quiero, tonto'. Como en português 'te amo, seu bobinho'. Lo que ya no me suena tan coherente es 'te amo, seu idiota'.   '_Extranha forma de amar' !!_


----------



## Tomby

Parvo e idiota são duas palavras com fortes conotações depreciativas em espanhol. Tonto em espanhol tem um significado muito semelhante a singelo em português, porém não aconselho que ninguém que tenha um chefe espanhol lhe diga "tonto".  
Segundo me disseram na escola, em português, "tonto" é aquele que tem "tonturas", ou seja, que tem dor de cabeça e "tolo" é um sinónimo de "bobo" o pessoa que faz ou diz tolices ou asneiras.
Espero que sirva para esclarecer o tema.  
Aproveito a ocasião para perguntar se poderia usar-se a palavra *meigo* como sinónimo de "bobinho".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Segundo me disseram na escola, em português, "tonto" é aquele que tem "tonturas", ou seja, que tem dor de cabeça e "tolo" é um sinónimo de "bobo" o pessoa que faz ou diz tolices ou asneiras.


"Tonto" também pode ser pessoa que faz ou diz asneiras, ao menos em algumas partes de Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Tonto tem vários significados. Além do significado dito por Outsider e os outros já mencionados acima, usamos tonto para referir à uma pessoa: 
embriagada/ zonza/ simplória, ingênua.


----------



## magdala

Olá, concordo plenamente com o Outsider. Tonto, tontinho, tolo, tolinho têm o mesmo significado que em espanhol e pode/usa-se com frequência com este sentido. Uma coisa é dizer *é tonto/tolo* e outra *está tonto* (com tonturas/mareado).


----------



## Tomby

Outsider, Vanda e Magdala: Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## magdala

Tombatossals said:


> Aproveito a ocasião para perguntar se poderia usar-se a palavra *meigo* como sinónimo de "bobinho".
> Cumprimentos!


Tomba, esqueci-me de esclarecer que, pelo menos em Portugal, não se usa a palavra *meigo* com o sentido de "*bobinho*". Mas isto recorda-me outra expressão usada quando alguém muito apaixonado se mostra às vezes e chamamos-lhe *lamechas*, quando se torna "*bobinho*".
saludos


----------



## olivinha

magdala said:


> Tomba, esqueci-me de esclarecer que, pelo menos em Portugal, não se usa a palavra *meigo* com o sentido de "*bobinho*".


 
E nem no Brasil.
O


----------

